

I suggest the "Y" logo on Hacker News be lowered to half staff for a day - jonthepirate
http://i.imgur.com/hLyR3.png?1

======
iaw
I want to point out the black banner that's riding above the navigation bar...

------
zoowar
Would that make it a "T", a "t", or a "y"?

